
Building your own MMDB databases for IP-specific data - oalders
http://blog.maxmind.com/2015/09/29/building-your-own-mmdb-database-for-fun-and-profit/#more-154
======
oalders
I had promised to write this post in an earlier HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10030854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10030854)

There is an accompanying Git repository: [https://github.com/maxmind/getting-
started-with-mmdb](https://github.com/maxmind/getting-started-with-mmdb) The
repo contains a Vagrantfile, so Vagrant users can get up and running with an
MMDB development environment in a few minutes.

